# Es ist bestimmt möglich, man (sich) in der Stadt ein Tier anschaffen



## Sylphadora

Braucht ich "sich" here benutzen?

    1) Es ist bestimmt möglich, man sich in der Stadt ein Tier anschaffen

    2) Es ist bestimmt möglich, man in der Stadt ein Tier anschaffen

Danke!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Entweder:
Es ist bestimmt möglich, sich in der Stadt ein Tier anzuschaffen.
Oder:
Es ist bestimmt möglich, dass man sich in der Stadt ein Tier anschaffen kann.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Sylphadora

Vielen Dank, Susana!  Brauchen wir kein "man" in der ersten Option?


----------



## Tonerl

Sylphadora said:


> Brauchen wir kein "man" in der ersten Option?



*NEIN.* Im ersten Satz ist "man" nicht vonnöten !

1. Es ist bestimmt möglich, sich in der Stadt ein Tier anzuschaffen.
2. Sich in der Stadt ein Tier anzuschaffen, ist bestimmt möglich. 

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Hay otra estructura que sí necesita "man".

Es ist bestimmt möglich *das* *man* sich in der Stadt ein Tier *anschafft*.


----------



## Tonerl

Peterdg said:


> Es ist bestimmt möglich *das* *man* sich in der Stadt ein Tier *anschafft*.



Peter !
Für unsere Deutschlernenden, diese kleine Korrektur !

Es ist bestimmt möglich, *dass* *man* sich in der Stadt ein Tier *anschafft*.

LG


----------



## Sylphadora

Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Peterdg

Tonerl said:


> Peter !
> Für unsere Deutschlernenden, diese kleine Korrektur !
> 
> Es ist bestimmt möglich, *dass* *man* sich in der Stadt ein Tier *anschafft*.


Kein Problem! Du hast völlig Recht.


----------

